# The Green Lantern



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Ryan Reynolds has landed the coveted role of *Green Lantern*,getting the starring role in Warner Bros.' live-action film based on the DC Comics hero.

Martin Campbell will direct the forthcoming film.The studio is still working on the film's budget,but production is expected to begin in January.

It's been a good summer for Reynolds.He played Deadpool in *X-Men Origins: Wolverine*

He followed that up with *The Proposal*,co-starring with Sandra Bullock.The romantic comedy crossed the $100 million mark at the box office this week.

More info at the following link.

http://weblogs.variety.com/bfdealmemo/2009/07/ryan-reynolds-is-the-green-lantern.html


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Much preferred Nathan Fillion as Jordan. Reynolds would be good as Kyle Rayner, honestly.


----------

